# Bay Flats Lodge - "San Antonio Bay's September Forecast"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 23, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
If you havenâ€™t ventured to the coast recently for a fishing trip simply due to the blistering summertime heat, then you should start making plans to do so in September. The latter weeks of September generally signify the first real relief from high temperatures as Texas begins receiving some of the yearâ€™s first notable frontal passages from the north. Itâ€™s at this time in the year when the temperatures will begin to slowly drop allowing for milder conditions all along our coastal regions. The waters shall begin their greening process, and some of the seasonâ€™s initial flights of ducks will start arriving from the upper states. The beginning of autumn will soon be upon us, and we all need to be ready.

Coastal Bend anglers have an advantage over others in that they are presented with some of the finest fishing waters in Texas due to our location. And because we have such good fishing, anglers should be spending just as much time as possible out on the water this month. Itâ€˜s rather hard determining whether it best to be spending the day wading the pristine shallows of a protected shoreline, venturing into the back-country for red fish, or drifting open-bay shell pads. But donâ€™t let the choices overwhelm you, as another beautiful thing about the month of September is that you donâ€™t have to make a choice between doing any of these things on any one particular day. Anglers can spend most their days this month doing all of them.

Once higher tide levels become more of the norm in September, anglers should start looking to the various back lakes on Matagorda Island and to the shell reefs of San Antonio Bay to start producing some of the finest trout action of the year. As for the reds, a lot of folks chase them in Guadalupe Bay this time of the year, looking for sand pockets and pushes (wakes) rather than tails. You can maintain your summertime routine of starting early in the morning and starting out in some really shallow water. Fishing records indicate to that some of the best top water action takes place during the last two weeks of September, so you should try to start each day by tossing smaller top water baits like the wide assortment of top water lures by MirroLure, the Skitter Walk Juniors, or the Super Spook Juniors. But if â€œTopsâ€ donâ€™t work, then â€œTailsâ€ might. In this case, look to offer any of an assortment of plastic baits rigged on either 1/8 or 1/16 ounce jig-heads. Good luck to all, and have fun out there!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.43 in* 
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Clear skies with a few passing clouds. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 77F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 87F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 77F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A generally weak to moderate southeast flow Wednesday and Thursday will become more east and northeasterly through the weekend. Moisture will increase the second half of the week, resulting in a chance for showers and thunderstorms by Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Teal, Teal, Teal and more Teal*


----------

